# JIG IT® Hinge Mortising System



## GROOVY56 (Feb 22, 2013)

Im on my third replacement, the first was out of square with spacer. These last 2 are off center by 3/32''


















The square body is against edge of template, to me that offset is doubled when jig is rotated for other hinge. am I missing something?
My boxes are square lid parted from boxes has been skewed using this for quadrant hinges.


----------



## GROOVY56 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just an update, I was hopeful that there would be some interested Rockler rep at the Charlotte NC woodworking show. apparently not


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I tried this thing and had all kinds of trouble getting it to work. After MANY hours I successfully made two boxes.

However, it would have been faster to do it without a jig.


----------



## GROOVY56 (Feb 22, 2013)

redoak can you check your spacer plate to see if it is centered? Im going to try to return the whole thing as its pretty useless good concept but apparently not produced correctly


----------



## GROOVY56 (Feb 22, 2013)

end of story Rockler at first agreed to refund for all associated parts for this poorley manufactured jig, they said wait 10 days after 2 weeks I contacted them again. the response was since it was beyond 90 days they were going to issue gift card after two more weeks I requested update the reply was it would be in the mail … Well gift cards arrived today after I purchase the value of cards I believe I am done With Rockler.


----------

